# One month today -



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

It has been one month today that I had to say not a goodbye to my Tucker but a see ya later. That's what I truly believe in my heart about my boy - I will see him later and I relish in that thought. I brought him home a couple of weeks ago and I still say good morning and good night to him everyday. I still find myself talking to him or thinking he is going to come around the corner and be standing there in front of me. That's what I think even though I know it will not happen. Tanner still looks for him and sulks - he misses you dearly bubby. 

To my heart boy I miss you every minute of everyday and will for the rest of my life. Thank you for allowing me to be your mom for almost 13 wonderful years. You changed my life. We had a great run bubby.

Love Always and Forever,

Mom


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That is such a great tribute to Tucker. He was such a handsome boy, and I know he misses you as much as you miss him while he's waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge. Many hugs on this difficult day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks like he was very special boy and very dearly loved. You have my sympathy.


----------



## JoshNy (Feb 9, 2009)

It was one month ago today that I had to say goodbye to my Jasmine. She would have been 13 in march. I feel your pain and sorrow. I will never forget her, as you will never forget your Tucker. They are probably playing tug of war and talking about all the good times they had in the late 90's 


Love you Jasmine
3/11/96-1/29/09


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~* (Dec 25, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, lots of love and hugs from Kasper here...


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Gosh, Tucker was sooo handsome! Hugs and thoughts go out to you (and JoshNy as well) today!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you all.

JoshNy - I hope they are playing tug and having a good time. I am sorry for your loss - hopefully they have become good friends. They are waiting for us.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for the picture Steve - so beautiful.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Hugs and happy thoughts heading your way from North Carolina! What a sweet face! It is evident that Tucker IS truly loved!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Tucker was such a gorgeous boy and looked so happy! I know he was well loved. I know how you are feeling and you will see him again. Blessings to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am sure you have many happy memories of Tucker - he will always be beside you, you will feel him, sense him, but just not see him, his paws will be silent but he will watch over you and Tanner

Run free Tucker, sleep softly and play with your new friends


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard. Condolences to both on the loss of Tucker and Jasmine.

And I say 'good morning' and 'good night' to Jackson and Gage every day, too.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Condolences to you both on this sad anniversary. Trust that they're playing at the Bridge, waiting for your reunion, and staying snuggled right inside your hearts in the meantime.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tucker was a very handsome boy and I am sure you will see him again. You can see in his face how special and loved he is. And how much he loved you too, it just shines in his eyes. Anniversaries are very hard. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Condolences*

Condolences to you both on this sad anniversary.

I lost my Samoyed, Gizmo, on February 8, 8 years ago, and my Female Samoyed, Munchkin, on April 17, six weeks after Gizmo.

Time does make it easier, but your always fondly remember and MISS THEM.


----------



## jennifer_rachel_2004 (Jul 7, 2008)

Tucker was such a handsome boy. I love the black spot on the tongue. I lost my Katie on June 26 of this year at the age of 11 so I understand what you are feeling. Time does make it easier, but you will always miss your special boy. I know he is playing at the bridge with my Katie and they are having a good time. He will always be watching over you......


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Bless you both. Play hard at the bridge sweet Tucker and Jasmine. Being the ones left behind is really the hardest lot, that's for sure. The consolation is that you will be together some day. Hugs.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He was one lovely boy that had a very good life go play with my girls at the bridge Tucker and have fun.


----------



## schoss97 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tucker was so handsome. I feel your pain and sorrow as our Hunter passed away 09/03/08 after 11 years together. I am still looking for him and talking to him. I bet Hunter and Tucker are playing together and looking down on us smiling. My thoughts and prayers are with you all during this difficult time.


----------

